# Growing hair



## kittii (Oct 23, 2006)

ok so im recently trying to grow my hair out this is probably my 50th time trying cause every other time i say im going to i give up and cut it short again. when i was like 10 i cut my hair off really short and havent been able to get back to my down the back length hair and i really want to just to see what it looks like and the endless possibilties i could do with it. does anyone know any for sure quick way to grow hair out? my hair is almost down to the bottom of my neck but its layered so it doesnt go up into a pony tail yet and its really aggrivating me to the point where i want to chop it again so please share your secrets!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 23, 2006)

Unfortunately, I think this is the worst part about growing hair out... When you've hit the stage you can't do anything with it! The best thing I can think of is to use some cute hair clips, or maybe use a headband. Try styling it differently... If you curl it under, try flipping it out. Best of luck!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Oct 23, 2006)

clip in hair extensions.. wigs... haha.... that is what I did in the miserable stage of growing out my hair! dont give up it is worth it


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 23, 2006)

There really isn't any "quick" way to grow your hair out (trust me, I've tried). I too am at the miserable stage of growing my hair out and my wig is saving my hair and my sanity.


----------



## I_sparkle (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank you for posting this, I am also trying to grow out my hair!! It's annoying!!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 23, 2006)

ugh, i'm at the same stage. not quite at my shoulders, not long enough to pull back.

i take a medication that has really inhibited my hair growth, but i don't have a lot of choice in taking it. when i first started with the med, i would have to say i lost about 25% of my hair. at that point my hair was long enough i could sit on it. it got so thin looking, i buzzed it all off. i donated about 30 inches of hair to kids with cancer.

now it's almost to my shoulders after 3 years of trying. i know i will never have have hair like i did before but i wish it would grow faster than this!


----------



## justgreen444 (Oct 23, 2006)

Remember the ends of your hair are the oldest and should be treated gently and like fine lace. The better you treat your ends, the less you have to get cut off due to damage. Stay away from silicone products and use a drop or two of oil on those damp ends every day. I do this right before bedtime. I get micro trims (1/3 of an inch) twice a year. I never thought I'd ever get past bra strap level, but i'm at waist now and growing for classic length. Hang in there and be nice to your hair!


----------



## _withoutYou (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm in the same situation you are haha it sucks but i gotta deal with it. Hair grows on it's own, just hang in there and don't get tempted to cut it. Like girls on here recommened... you should get some clip in hair extensions.


----------



## kittii (Oct 23, 2006)

hmm well i dont believe i have ever seen clip on hair extensions! and i think it would be a little odd if one day i had short hair and than all the sudden i had long hair.....im not all about being fake so i guess im just gonna have to wait it out and try my hardest not to cut it. thanks girls


----------



## justgreen444 (Oct 23, 2006)

A friend of mine recently bought several of these wigs and she has so much fun with them! She's growing her hair out from a pixie cut.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm still trying to grow mine out and having a hard time resisting the urge to chop it recently. It's just barely past my shoulders and I hate how scraggly it looks from all the layers and lengths I had when it was so short. I wear it up all the time now and it's getting annoying because I want to be able to actually have a hairstyle again. Argh!


----------



## justgreen444 (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm still trying to grow mine out and having a hard time resisting the urge to chop it recently. It's just barely past my shoulders and I hate how scraggly it looks from all the layers and lengths I had when it was so short. I wear it up all the time now and it's getting annoying because I want to be able to actually have a hairstyle again. Argh! Hair toys make the difference when you are growing out your hair and wearing it up alot.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ive done research because I hated my short haircut!! And well sadly but truly there is nothing you can do. Just treat your hair nice to prevent brakage.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *justgreen444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hair toys make the difference when you are growing out your hair and wearing it up alot.



http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...OHAIRSLIDE.jpg Wow, that's cool and beautiful! Is that you?


----------



## justgreen444 (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, that's cool and beautiful! Is that you? Thank you, yes it is me. A friend sent that to me this wee for my birthday, and my DH said 'that's the prettiest hair thingie I've ever seen', then made me go outside to take the picture.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *justgreen444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you, yes it is me. A friend sent that to me this wee for my birthday, and my DH said 'that's the prettiest hair thingie I've ever seen', then made me go outside to take the picture.



How long is your hair? It's very pretty and looks much thicker than mine. When I twist mine up, it's all puny looking.


----------



## justgreen444 (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How long is your hair? It's very pretty and looks much thicker than mine. When I twist mine up, it's all puny looking.



My hair is just now waist length, about 2 inches longer than my avatar pic. I always thought my hair was thin too, until I stopped using conditioners with silicone in them. They coat your hair (supposedly to protect it) and make it look thinner than it actually is. Silicone (anything that ends in -cone is usually a non water soluble silicone) is difficult to get off of your hair. You need to use a clarifying shampoo, and then turn around and use a deep treatment. I use one called SMT
SMT

2 parts non silicone conditioner (list following)

1 part honey

1 part clear aloe vera gel (found at walmart in the lotion department called Fruit of the Earth)

Mix this and heat it for 10 seconds and apply to your wet hair. leave it on as long as possible, but at least 30 minutes before rinsing out with warm water, followed by a cool rinse.

SILICONE FREE CONDITIONERS

365 Everyday Value (Whole Foods Brand) Herbal Mint Conditioner

Abba CrÃ¨me-Masque Conditioner

Abba Moisture Scensation Conditioner

Abba Nourishing Leave-On Conditioner

Abba Recoup Conditioner

Abba Thickening Conditioner

Abba True Culrs Conditioner

Abba True Curls Activating Tonic

Abba True Shine Conditioner

Abba TruMint Conditioner

Akiva Naturals conditioning Herbal Hair Mist

Akiva Naturals Healthy Hair Milk

Akiva Naturals Shea Hair Smoothie (Hair Grower)

Akiva's Secret Potion (Hair Grower)

Alberto V05 Blushin' Apple conditioner

Alberto V05 Creamy Citrus Healthy Shine Conditioner

Alberto V05 Extra Body conditioner

Alberto V05 Free Me Freesia conditioner

Alberto V05 Fruitsation Naturals Conditioner

Alberto V05 Kiwi and Lime Squeeze conditioner

Alberto VO5 Lavender Luster

Alberto V05 Moisture Milks Strawberries and Cream conditioner

Alberto V05 Peaches &amp; Cream

Alberto V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie Conditioner (Moisture Milks)

Alberto VO5 Silky Experiences Champagne Kiss

Alberto VO5 Spa Lemongrass and Chammomile

Alberto V05 Spa Restoring with water lily &amp; sea botanicals

Alberto V05 Spa Volumizing Conditioner (Invigorating w/ Spring Water and Lemongrass)

Alberto V05 Strawberries and Cream

Alberto V05 Sun Kissed Raspberry conditioner

Alberto V05 Tangerine Tickle conditioner

Alberto V05 Tea Therapy Nourishing conditioner (Tranquility Calming Chamomile Tea)

Aloe Desert Herb Revitalizing

American Crew Daily Conditioner for Men

Aubrey Organics (all products)

Auntie Rhubarb Moisture Bomb

Australian Organics Extra Body Conditioner for Fine, Limp + Oily Hair

Australian Organics Nourishing Restorative Conditioner for Dry, Colored or Chemically Treated Hair

Australian Organics Replenishing Balancing Conditioner For Normal Hair

Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner

Avalon Organics Conditioner Moisturizing Awapuhi Mango

Avalon Organics Tea Tree Mint Treatment Conditioner

Aveda Cherry Almond Bark Conditioner

Aveda Deep Penetrating Hair Revitalizer

Aveda Rosemary Mint Conditioner

Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Daily Benefits

Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Moisture Plus

Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Volume Plus for Fine Hair

Beauty Without Cruelty Leave-In Conditioner, Revitalize

Biolage by Matrix Conditioning Balm

Biolage by Matrix Fortifying Conditioner

Blended Beauty Cleansing conditioner

Blended Beauty Curl Quenching Conditioner

Blended Beauty Herbal Reconstructing Treatment

Blended Beauty Volcanic Clean Mask

boots basic's conditioner

Boot's own brand (white bottle)~ Europe

Botanical Therapeutic Tree Essence Daily Moisturizing (by Carina)

Bumble &amp; Bumble Leave-in conditioner

Bumble &amp; Bumble Seaweed conditioner

Burt's Bees More Moisture Raspberry and Brazil Nut Conditioner

Burt's Bees Super Shiney Grapefruit and Sugar Beet conditioner

California Baby Swimmer's Defense Hair Conditioner

Carolâ€™s Daughter Khoret Amen Shea Butter Hair Smoothie

Charles Worthington results Moisture-Seal Superconditioner

clariol's Herbal Essence Protection Conditioner (pink stuff)

Color Charm Care Rehydrating Conditioner

Cornrows and Company Mint Condition

Cornrows and Company Sweet Orange Conditioner

Curl Junkie Guava and Protein Deep Fix Repairative Conditioner

Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Conditioner

Curls Curl Ecstasy Asian Hair Tea conditioner

Curls Pure Essential Moisturizer

Curly Hair Solutions Conditioner

Curly Hair Solutions Pure Silk Protien

Desert Essence Daily Replenishing Tea Tree Conditioner with Organic Tea Tree Oil

Down Under Naturals Daily Conditioner (Extra Body for Fine Hair)

Earth Science Fragrance-Free Conditioner (For All Hair Types)

EBL Hair+ Growth Promoting Conditioner

Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner

Elucence Protective Barrier Balm

Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment

EO Coco Chamomile &amp; Honey Conditioner

EO French Lavender Conditioner

EO Hair Repair Conditioner

EO Lemon Verbena Conditioner

EO Rose &amp; Chamomile Conditioner

EO Rosemary &amp; Mint Conditioner

EO Sweet Orange &amp; Rose Geranium Conditioner

'Euro Profit'~ available in Europe

Frederic Fekkai Full Volume Conditioner

Frederic Fekkai Technician Conditioner

Freeman Papaya and Awapuhi, High Tide Volume Conditioner

Freeman Papaya and Lime, Overboard Shine Conditioner

Freeman Papaya and Mango, Massive Moisture 3 Minute

Fuzzy Duck Detangler Refresher Spray

Fuzzy Duck Kids Conditioner

Garnier Fructis (Fine Hair)

Ginesis Healthy Hair Conditioner

Ginesis Nutrient Conditioner

Giovanni 50/50 Balanced Hair Remoisturizer conditioner

Giovanni Direct Leave-in

Giovanni Magnetic Restruxturing

Giovanni More Body - Leave-in Hair Thickener

Giovanni Nutrafix (reconstructor)

Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner

Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat conditioner

Gothic Rosery (all scents)

Hamadi Shea Hair Mask

Hamadi Shea Rice Milk Conditioner

Herbacin Herbal Conditioner for All Types of Hair

Hi-Pro-Pac Conditioner

Hydromiel Honey Detangling Conditioning Balm

Hydromiel Honey Nourishing Capillary Mask

Inecto Coconut oil Moisture Miracle conditioner

Jason Natural Cosmetics Hemp Enriched Conditioner

Jason Natural Cosmetics Henna Hi-Lites Conditioner

Jason Natural Cosmetics Lavender Conditioner (Organic Hair Strengthening)

Jason Natural Cosmetics Natural Apricot Conditioner (Super Shine)

Jason Natural Cosmetics Natural Biotin Conditioner (Hair Fortifying)

Jason Natural Cosmetics Pure Aloe Vera Conditioner (Hair Soothing)

Jason Natural Cosmetics Rosewater Conditioner (Organic Hair Smoothing)

Jason Natural Cosmetics Scalp Balancing Natural Jojoba Conditioner

Jason Natural Cosmetics Swimmer's &amp; Sports Conditioner

Jason Natural Cosmetics Vitamin E with A &amp; C Conditioner (Body Enhancing)

Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioner

Jessicurl Too Shea Extra Moisturizing Conditioner

Jessicurl Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatment

Jheri Redding Humidicon Moisturizing Conditioner

Jheri Redding Natural Protein Conditioner

JOEY New York Daily Conditioner for Color Treated Hair

John Masters Organics Honey &amp; Hibiscus Hair Reconstructor

John Masters Organics Lavender &amp; Avocado Intensive Conditioner

JOICO moisturizer

Kenra Color Maintenance Conditioner

Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner

Kiss My Face Big Body Conditioner, Volumizing

Kiss My Face Miss Treated Conditioner, Replenishing

Lavera Haar Repair Kur~ European

Le Kair Cholesterol Plus Aloe Formula Conditioner

Le Kair Cholesterol Plus Original Formula Conditioner

Living Nature Manuka Nourishing Conditioner

Long Lovely Locks (any products)

L'Oreal VIVE Fresh-Shine Conditioner

L'Oreal VIVE Non-Stop Volume Conditioner

L'Oreal VIVE Nutri-Gloss intensive shine masque (pink jar)

Lush American Cream Conditioner

Lush Coolaulin

Lush Fuel Hair Conditioner

Lush Jungle Hair Conditioner

Lush Retread conditioner

Lush Veganese Condtioner

Mia Simone's Boutique (all products)

Miessence B5 Hair Repair Leave-in

Miessence Shine Herbal Hair Conditioner

Modern Organic lemongrass Conditioner (fine hair)

Modern Organic Glisten Conditioner (Chemically Treated Hair)

Modern Organic Mixed Greens Conditioner (Normal to Dry Hair)

Mop Top Daily Condtioner

Mop Top Herbal Detangler and Refresher Spray

Morrocco Method Diamond Mist Conditioner

Morrocco Method Volumizer Mist Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Aloe Vera Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Biotin Conditioner Gel

Natureâ€™s Gate Herbal Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Jojoba Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Keratin Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Lavender &amp; Aloe Conditioner

Nature's Gate Organics Fruit Blend Asian Pear and Red Tea conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Chamomile &amp; Lemon Verbena Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Grapefruit and Wild Ginger Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Lavender &amp; Aloe Conditioner

Nature's Gate Organics Fruit Blend Mandarin Orange and Patchouli conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Persimmon and Rose Geranium Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Organics Tea Tree &amp; Blue Cypress Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Organics Victorian Emerald Cypress Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Rainwater Herbal Awapuhi Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Rainwater Herbal Hemp Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Rainwater Herbal Henna Conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Rainwater Herbal Sea Kelp and Aloe Conditioner

Nature's Gate Rainwater Tea Tree Oil conditioner

Natureâ€™s Gate Soy Fragrance-Free Conditioner

Nature's Organics Cherry Almond

Nature's Organics Green Tea Citrus

Nature's Organics Vanilla Grapefruit

New York Soap Co. Pomegranate Conditioner

Nexxus Color Ensure Replenishing Conditioner

Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioner &amp; Detangler

Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner

Nexxus Keraphix

No Rinse Hair Conditioner

Onesta Moisture Balancing Conditioner

Organic Excellence Mint Conditioner

Palmer's Olive Oil Formula Extra Conditioning for Dry Hair with Virgin Olive Oil

Peter Thomas Roth Botanical Oasis Conditioner with aroma-therapeutics &amp; botanical nutrients

Philip B. Deep-Conditioning Creme Rinse

Philosophy the big blow off, liquid protein hair conditioner

PHYTOSPECIFIC Intense Nutrition Mask

Prairie Naturals Badlands

Prairie Naturals Chinook

Prairie Naturals Harvestmoon

Progaine Weightless Conditioner

Pro-Vitamin SYSTEME Intensive conditioner repair creme

Pure-A-Teas Green Tea

Pure-A-Teas Lotus

Qhemet Biologies (all products)

Rainbow Research Organic Herbal Conditioner

Rainbow Research Henna Conditioner

Redken Fresh Curls Conditioner

Regis Design Line Olive Oil Conditioner

Regis Design Line Olive Oil Hair Masque

sainsburys own brand

Santa Maria Novella Honey Intensive Cream

Sebastian Instant Conditioner

Sebastian Slinky Conditioner

Shikai Color Reflect Daily Moisture Conditioner

Suave Aloe Vera

Suave Juicy Green Apple

Suave Milk and Honey conditioner

Suave Naturals Fresh Berry Smoothie Conditioner

Suave Naturals Citrus Smoothie

Suave Naturals Juicy Green Apple Conditioner

Suave Naturals Lavender Conditioner

Suave Naturals Tropical CoconutConditioner

Suave Naturals Waterfall Mist

Terax Hair Care Original Crema Hair Treatment

Terex Original hydrate lotion

Terex Original lotion Rigene 8

Tesco own brand coconut conditioner

TIGI Bed Head Moisture Maniac Conditioner

TIGI Catwalk Oatmeal &amp; Honey conditioner

Timotei Honey and Monoi Conditioner

The Body Shop Nettle Oil Balance Conditioner

Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner

TriMedica MSM Conditioner

Ultra Swim - Ultra Swim Conditioner

Wella Balsam for dry and damaged hair

Wella Flash Flood Hydrating Vitality Blast

Wella Wellazid UV Filter Conditioner with Herbs

Weleda Rosemary Phyto Hair Conditioner

Wella System Professional Sunset Express Cream

White Rain Energizing Citrus

White Rain Extra Body conditioner

White Rain Jasmine conditioner

White Rain Regular conditioner

Willow Lake- conditioner for fine or thin hair- Hops, Apricot &amp; Almond

Yanai Van Curl Heal Intensive Conditioning Treatment


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, that's very helpful! Thanks bunches!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 24, 2006)

Justgreen444 put some great advice up there

aviod silcione products no silcion gloss erum frizz serums. Use a good shampoo and a condtioner silicone free that gives you a good slip andtangles your hair real easy so you do not loose a lot of hair. Never brush your hair to get tangles out, comb first always. And try to aviod heat if you can or only blowdry your hair 60% and let the rest airdry. And drink lots of water.

Originally Posted by *justgreen444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My hair is just now waist length, about 2 inches longer than my avatar pic. I always thought my hair was thin too, until I stopped using conditioners with silicone in them. They coat your hair (supposedly to protect it) and make it look thinner than it actually is. Silicone (anything that ends in -cone is usually a non water soluble silicone) is difficult to get off of your hair. You need to use a clarifying shampoo, and then turn around and use a deep treatment. I use one called SMT
SMT

2 parts non silicone conditioner (list following)

1 part honey

1 part clear aloe vera gel (found at walmart in the lotion department called Fruit of the Earth)

Mix this and heat it for 10 seconds and apply to your wet hair. leave it on as long as possible, but at least 30 minutes before rinsing out with warm water, followed by a cool rinse.

SILICONE FREE CONDITIONERS

365 Everyday Value (Whole Foods Brand) Herbal Mint Conditioner

Abba CrÃ¨me-Masque Conditioner

Abba Moisture Scensation Conditioner

Abba Nourishing Leave-On Conditioner

Abba Recoup Conditioner

Abba Thickening Conditioner

Abba True Culrs Conditioner

Abba True Curls Activating Tonic

Abba True Shine Conditioner

Abba TruMint Conditioner

Akiva Naturals conditioning Herbal Hair Mist

Akiva Naturals Healthy Hair Milk

Akiva Naturals Shea Hair Smoothie (Hair Grower)

Akiva's Secret Potion (Hair Grower)

Alberto V05 Blushin' Apple conditioner

Alberto V05 Creamy Citrus Healthy Shine Conditioner

Alberto V05 Extra Body conditioner

Alberto V05 Free Me Freesia conditioner

Alberto V05 Fruitsation Naturals Conditioner

Alberto V05 Kiwi and Lime Squeeze conditioner

Alberto VO5 Lavender Luster

Alberto V05 Moisture Milks Strawberries and Cream conditioner

Alberto V05 Peaches &amp; Cream

Alberto V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie Conditioner (Moisture Milks)

Alberto VO5 Silky Experiences Champagne Kiss

Alberto VO5 Spa Lemongrass and Chammomile

Alberto V05 Spa Restoring with water lily &amp; sea botanicals

Alberto V05 Spa Volumizing Conditioner (Invigorating w/ Spring Water and Lemongrass)

Alberto V05 Strawberries and Cream

Alberto V05 Sun Kissed Raspberry conditioner

Alberto V05 Tangerine Tickle conditioner

Alberto V05 Tea Therapy Nourishing conditioner (Tranquility Calming Chamomile Tea)

Aloe Desert Herb Revitalizing

American Crew Daily Conditioner for Men

Aubrey Organics (all products)

Auntie Rhubarb Moisture Bomb

Australian Organics Extra Body Conditioner for Fine, Limp + Oily Hair

Australian Organics Nourishing Restorative Conditioner for Dry, Colored or Chemically Treated Hair

Australian Organics Replenishing Balancing Conditioner For Normal Hair

Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner

Avalon Organics Conditioner Moisturizing Awapuhi Mango

Avalon Organics Tea Tree Mint Treatment Conditioner

Aveda Cherry Almond Bark Conditioner

Aveda Deep Penetrating Hair Revitalizer

Aveda Rosemary Mint Conditioner

Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Daily Benefits

Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Moisture Plus

Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Volume Plus for Fine Hair

Beauty Without Cruelty Leave-In Conditioner, Revitalize

Biolage by Matrix Conditioning Balm

Biolage by Matrix Fortifying Conditioner

Blended Beauty Cleansing conditioner

Blended Beauty Curl Quenching Conditioner

Blended Beauty Herbal Reconstructing Treatment

Blended Beauty Volcanic Clean Mask

boots basic's conditioner

Boot's own brand (white bottle)~ Europe

Botanical Therapeutic Tree Essence Daily Moisturizing (by Carina)

Bumble &amp; Bumble Leave-in conditioner

Bumble &amp; Bumble Seaweed conditioner

Burt's Bees More Moisture Raspberry and Brazil Nut Conditioner

Burt's Bees Super Shiney Grapefruit and Sugar Beet conditioner

California Baby Swimmer's Defense Hair Conditioner

Carol’s Daughter Khoret Amen Shea Butter Hair Smoothie

Charles Worthington results Moisture-Seal Superconditioner

clariol's Herbal Essence Protection Conditioner (pink stuff)

Color Charm Care Rehydrating Conditioner

Cornrows and Company Mint Condition

Cornrows and Company Sweet Orange Conditioner

Curl Junkie Guava and Protein Deep Fix Repairative Conditioner

Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Conditioner

Curls Curl Ecstasy Asian Hair Tea conditioner

Curls Pure Essential Moisturizer

Curly Hair Solutions Conditioner

Curly Hair Solutions Pure Silk Protien

Desert Essence Daily Replenishing Tea Tree Conditioner with Organic Tea Tree Oil

Down Under Naturals Daily Conditioner (Extra Body for Fine Hair)

Earth Science Fragrance-Free Conditioner (For All Hair Types)

EBL Hair+ Growth Promoting Conditioner

Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner

Elucence Protective Barrier Balm

Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment

EO Coco Chamomile &amp; Honey Conditioner

EO French Lavender Conditioner

EO Hair Repair Conditioner

EO Lemon Verbena Conditioner

EO Rose &amp; Chamomile Conditioner

EO Rosemary &amp; Mint Conditioner

EO Sweet Orange &amp; Rose Geranium Conditioner

'Euro Profit'~ available in Europe

Frederic Fekkai Full Volume Conditioner

Frederic Fekkai Technician Conditioner

Freeman Papaya and Awapuhi, High Tide Volume Conditioner

Freeman Papaya and Lime, Overboard Shine Conditioner

Freeman Papaya and Mango, Massive Moisture 3 Minute

Fuzzy Duck Detangler Refresher Spray

Fuzzy Duck Kids Conditioner

Garnier Fructis (Fine Hair)

Ginesis Healthy Hair Conditioner

Ginesis Nutrient Conditioner

Giovanni 50/50 Balanced Hair Remoisturizer conditioner

Giovanni Direct Leave-in

Giovanni Magnetic Restruxturing

Giovanni More Body - Leave-in Hair Thickener

Giovanni Nutrafix (reconstructor)

Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner

Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat conditioner

Gothic Rosery (all scents)

Hamadi Shea Hair Mask

Hamadi Shea Rice Milk Conditioner

Herbacin Herbal Conditioner for All Types of Hair

Hi-Pro-Pac Conditioner

Hydromiel Honey Detangling Conditioning Balm

Hydromiel Honey Nourishing Capillary Mask

Inecto Coconut oil Moisture Miracle conditioner

Jason Natural Cosmetics Hemp Enriched Conditioner

Jason Natural Cosmetics Henna Hi-Lites Conditioner

Jason Natural Cosmetics Lavender Conditioner (Organic Hair Strengthening)

Jason Natural Cosmetics Natural Apricot Conditioner (Super Shine)

Jason Natural Cosmetics Natural Biotin Conditioner (Hair Fortifying)

Jason Natural Cosmetics Pure Aloe Vera Conditioner (Hair Soothing)

Jason Natural Cosmetics Rosewater Conditioner (Organic Hair Smoothing)

Jason Natural Cosmetics Scalp Balancing Natural Jojoba Conditioner

Jason Natural Cosmetics Swimmer's &amp; Sports Conditioner

Jason Natural Cosmetics Vitamin E with A &amp; C Conditioner (Body Enhancing)

Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioner

Jessicurl Too Shea Extra Moisturizing Conditioner

Jessicurl Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatment

Jheri Redding Humidicon Moisturizing Conditioner

Jheri Redding Natural Protein Conditioner

JOEY New York Daily Conditioner for Color Treated Hair

John Masters Organics Honey &amp; Hibiscus Hair Reconstructor

John Masters Organics Lavender &amp; Avocado Intensive Conditioner

JOICO moisturizer

Kenra Color Maintenance Conditioner

Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner

Kiss My Face Big Body Conditioner, Volumizing

Kiss My Face Miss Treated Conditioner, Replenishing

Lavera Haar Repair Kur~ European

Le Kair Cholesterol Plus Aloe Formula Conditioner

Le Kair Cholesterol Plus Original Formula Conditioner

Living Nature Manuka Nourishing Conditioner

Long Lovely Locks (any products)

L'Oreal VIVE Fresh-Shine Conditioner

L'Oreal VIVE Non-Stop Volume Conditioner

L'Oreal VIVE Nutri-Gloss intensive shine masque (pink jar)

Lush American Cream Conditioner

Lush Coolaulin

Lush Fuel Hair Conditioner

Lush Jungle Hair Conditioner

Lush Retread conditioner

Lush Veganese Condtioner

Mia Simone's Boutique (all products)

Miessence B5 Hair Repair Leave-in

Miessence Shine Herbal Hair Conditioner

Modern Organic lemongrass Conditioner (fine hair)

Modern Organic Glisten Conditioner (Chemically Treated Hair)

Modern Organic Mixed Greens Conditioner (Normal to Dry Hair)

Mop Top Daily Condtioner

Mop Top Herbal Detangler and Refresher Spray

Morrocco Method Diamond Mist Conditioner

Morrocco Method Volumizer Mist Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Aloe Vera Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Biotin Conditioner Gel

Nature’s Gate Herbal Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Jojoba Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Keratin Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Lavender &amp; Aloe Conditioner

Nature's Gate Organics Fruit Blend Asian Pear and Red Tea conditioner

Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Chamomile &amp; Lemon Verbena Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Grapefruit and Wild Ginger Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Lavender &amp; Aloe Conditioner

Nature's Gate Organics Fruit Blend Mandarin Orange and Patchouli conditioner

Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Persimmon and Rose Geranium Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Organics Tea Tree &amp; Blue Cypress Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Organics Victorian Emerald Cypress Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Awapuhi Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Hemp Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Henna Conditioner

Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Sea Kelp and Aloe Conditioner

Nature's Gate Rainwater Tea Tree Oil conditioner

Nature’s Gate Soy Fragrance-Free Conditioner

Nature's Organics Cherry Almond

Nature's Organics Green Tea Citrus

Nature's Organics Vanilla Grapefruit

New York Soap Co. Pomegranate Conditioner

Nexxus Color Ensure Replenishing Conditioner

Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioner &amp; Detangler

Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner

Nexxus Keraphix

No Rinse Hair Conditioner

Onesta Moisture Balancing Conditioner

Organic Excellence Mint Conditioner

Palmer's Olive Oil Formula Extra Conditioning for Dry Hair with Virgin Olive Oil

Peter Thomas Roth Botanical Oasis Conditioner with aroma-therapeutics &amp; botanical nutrients

Philip B. Deep-Conditioning Creme Rinse

Philosophy the big blow off, liquid protein hair conditioner

PHYTOSPECIFIC Intense Nutrition Mask

Prairie Naturals Badlands

Prairie Naturals Chinook

Prairie Naturals Harvestmoon

Progaine Weightless Conditioner

Pro-Vitamin SYSTEME Intensive conditioner repair creme

Pure-A-Teas Green Tea

Pure-A-Teas Lotus

Qhemet Biologies (all products)

Rainbow Research Organic Herbal Conditioner

Rainbow Research Henna Conditioner

Redken Fresh Curls Conditioner

Regis Design Line Olive Oil Conditioner

Regis Design Line Olive Oil Hair Masque

sainsburys own brand

Santa Maria Novella Honey Intensive Cream

Sebastian Instant Conditioner

Sebastian Slinky Conditioner

Shikai Color Reflect Daily Moisture Conditioner

Suave Aloe Vera

Suave Juicy Green Apple

Suave Milk and Honey conditioner

Suave Naturals Fresh Berry Smoothie Conditioner

Suave Naturals Citrus Smoothie

Suave Naturals Juicy Green Apple Conditioner

Suave Naturals Lavender Conditioner

Suave Naturals Tropical CoconutConditioner

Suave Naturals Waterfall Mist

Terax Hair Care Original Crema Hair Treatment

Terex Original hydrate lotion

Terex Original lotion Rigene 8

Tesco own brand coconut conditioner

TIGI Bed Head Moisture Maniac Conditioner

TIGI Catwalk Oatmeal &amp; Honey conditioner

Timotei Honey and Monoi Conditioner

The Body Shop Nettle Oil Balance Conditioner

Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner

TriMedica MSM Conditioner

Ultra Swim - Ultra Swim Conditioner

Wella Balsam for dry and damaged hair

Wella Flash Flood Hydrating Vitality Blast

Wella Wellazid UV Filter Conditioner with Herbs

Weleda Rosemary Phyto Hair Conditioner

Wella System Professional Sunset Express Cream

White Rain Energizing Citrus

White Rain Extra Body conditioner

White Rain Jasmine conditioner

White Rain Regular conditioner

Willow Lake- conditioner for fine or thin hair- Hops, Apricot &amp; Almond

Yanai Van Curl Heal Intensive Conditioning Treatment

I defenitely agree silciones cause more split ends without using this you won't get at all many. When you use silcione products you have to use clarfying shampoo to get them out because they are not most water soluble. Silicones block mostiure from getting into the hair which causes dry, weak, frizzy hair.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 24, 2006)

Just make sure you trim your hair every so often.


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 24, 2006)

That is very good advice, justgreen! Thanks for sharing that list too. I am in need of some new shampoo and conditioner, so I will try to get one that is silicone free. I am trying to grow my hair too and its just now reaching my shoulders. I can put it in a ponytail but I have a lot of funky layers. I can't wait for it to be a little bit longer and to get some of the layers fixed. I also wanted to try some clip in hair extensions, but haven't gotten around to buying any. I hate that my hair doesn't do anything, but I just have to remember I will be glad when its longer


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2006)

I checked the labels of my hair products and didn't see silicone but dimethicone was in pretty much everything. Is this just as bad? I guess I need to go buy some new products at the health food store.


----------



## justgreen444 (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I checked the labels of my hair products and didn't see silicone but dimethicone was in pretty much everything. Is this just as bad? I guess I need to go buy some new products at the health food store. Dimethicone is silicone, and it's one of the worst ones. Cone products are real good at disguising damage and making your hair look better. Once I got the silicone off my hair 18 months ago, I had two inches of damage. I had them trimmed off. My hair has grown 7 inches since then with very very minor split ends. I've only had 2 micro trims in 18 months (1/3" cut off). If you really want to learn alot about how to take care of your hair and pamper it (and it isn't expensive to do so, in fact you'll save money), you should check this out. My user name is the same there and you will be very welcome there.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *justgreen444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dimethicone is silicone, and it's one of the worst ones. Cone products are real good at disguising damage and making your hair look better. Once I got the silicone off my hair 18 months ago, I had two inches of damage. I had them trimmed off. My hair has grown 7 inches since then with very very minor split ends. I've only had 2 micro trims in 18 months (1/3" cut off). If you really want to learn alot about how to take care of your hair and pamper it (and it isn't expensive to do so, in fact you'll save money), you should check this out. My user name is the same there and you will be very welcome there. Thank you very much!!


----------



## Sonia_K (Oct 24, 2006)

This post has some good tips..thank you....I'm gonna try some myself.


----------



## Tini (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi I am trying to repair my very very damaged hair and my stylist suggested using these conditioners once a week. Are these ok? This one once a week which is Phytokarite by Phyto and the other is Phytosesame. I am using Phytorhum Shampoo. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2006)

yea if your trying to grow your hair out only trim it every three months and only1/2 inch and tough it out the weird stage will only last about six months then you will be able to put it in a pony tail untill then use cute lil hair pins


----------



## selene (Feb 18, 2007)

For those wanting to know more about silicone and being better at identifying it, this link should prove helpful: Sweetpeacurli's Silly Little Site

Also, using a headband is great for the inbetween "poop" stages, and anything that clips the hair up and off of your face until it is longer and you can pull it back in a ponytail. I just ordered all of these accessories (except for one) for the sake of being able to pull my hair back and keep it healthy:

Ponytail Holder 

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/s...roductID=32425

French-Made Headband with Curved Tips 

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/s...roductID=32422

Side Combs Made for Fine, Thin Hair

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/s...ProductID=9162

Magic Grip Hairpins

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/s...roductID=29948

Beaded Double Comb - Lets You Lay Your Head Flat

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/s...d uctID=33591

Originally Posted by *justgreen444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dimethicone is silicone, and it's one of the worst ones. Cone products are real good at disguising damage and making your hair look better. Once I got the silicone off my hair 18 months ago, I had two inches of damage. I had them trimmed off. My hair has grown 7 inches since then with very very minor split ends. I've only had 2 micro trims in 18 months (1/3" cut off). If you really want to learn alot about how to take care of your hair and pamper it (and it isn't expensive to do so, in fact you'll save money), you should check this out. My user name is the same there and you will be very welcome there. How ironic - I just came across this thread today when doing a search: http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/...ad.php?t=46876




They are just raving about the Regis olive oil conditioner. Also, just recently, I was in the health food store and picked up a bottle of the avalon organics awapuhi mango conditioner, and it _now_ has silicone in it.



This is obviously a new development, b/c I know for a fact it wasn't in there before. The company must have decided to reformulate it. Boo!


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 18, 2007)

Great tips and great list justgreen! When I had longer hair I didn't wash it everyday because it would get so dry-just conditioner and would wash it several times a week. Growing hair is really a practice in patience and there are so many times you want to chop it off in that unruly stage.


----------



## CassBH (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *justgreen444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dimethicone is silicone, and it's one of the worst ones. Cone products are real good at disguising damage and making your hair look better. Once I got the silicone off my hair 18 months ago, I had two inches of damage. I had them trimmed off. My hair has grown 7 inches since then with very very minor split ends. I've only had 2 micro trims in 18 months (1/3" cut off). If you really want to learn alot about how to take care of your hair and pamper it (and it isn't expensive to do so, in fact you'll save money), you should check this out. My user name is the same there and you will be very welcome there. Great info! Let me ask you this: can you recommend a great smoothing product to use right before blowdrying that is silicone free???? I would really appreciate it, as I am sure everyone else would.
Using silicone free products is great, but they are not easy to find. More importantly, can you recommend a shampoo &amp; conditioner that is not only silicone free but SULFATE FREE? That is really important, especially for color-treated hair.

Thanks so much,

Cass


----------



## selene (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great info! Let me ask you this: can you recommend a great *smoothing product to use right before blowdrying that is silicone free*???? I would really appreciate it, as I am sure everyone else would.
Using silicone free products is great, but they are not easy to find. More importantly, can you recommend a *shampoo &amp; conditioner that is not only silicone free but SULFATE* *FREE*? That is really important, especially for color-treated hair.

Thanks so much,

Cass

At Trade Secret they sell the Abba line, and the Abba Nourishing Shampoo and Leave-On Conditioner are both silicone &amp; sulfate-free (as is the conditioner itself, IIRC).


----------



## CassBH (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *selene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At Trade Secret they sell the Abba line, and the Abba Nourishing Shampoo and Leave-On Conditioner are both silicone &amp; sulfate-free (as is the conditioner itself, IIRC). OOOhh! If that's true, then I am off to trade secret today! What about a styling porduct from their line that is silicone free? Any idea?

Originally Posted by *justgreen444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Remember the ends of your hair are the oldest and should be treated gently and like fine lace. The better you treat your ends, the less you have to get cut off due to damage. Stay away from silicone products and use a drop or two of oil on those damp ends every day. I do this right before bedtime. I get micro trims (1/3 of an inch) twice a year. I never thought I'd ever get past bra strap level, but i'm at waist now and growing for classic length. Hang in there and be nice to your hair!



Also, what type of oil do you put on the ends? Is this something you can do on damp hair before you blow dry?

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Justgreen444 put some great advice up there
aviod silcione products no silcion gloss erum frizz serums. Use a good shampoo and a condtioner silicone free that gives you a good slip andtangles your hair real easy so you do not loose a lot of hair. Never brush your hair to get tangles out, comb first always. And try to aviod heat if you can or only blowdry your hair 60% and let the rest airdry. And drink lots of water.

I defenitely agree silciones cause more split ends without using this you won't get at all many. When you use silcione products you have to use clarfying shampoo to get them out because they are not most water soluble. Silicones block mostiure from getting into the hair which causes dry, weak, frizzy hair.

OK, so we know about good conditioners now. What about a good, non-damaging shampoo?


----------



## selene (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OOOhh! If that's true, then I am off to trade secret today! What about a styling porduct from their line that is silicone free? Any idea? I believe that the idea of this line is that it is silicone and sulfate-free. It will say on the bottle of the Leave-On Conditioner that if you mix it with the hair gel, it creates a lightweight hair mousse. Also, the Leave-On Conditioner can be used as a skin lotion, so if you are into keeping it pared down, this is a perfect line to go with, really. 
If you look at the link I provided above: sweetpeacurli's silly little site, you will see a list of silicone ingredients. Maybe go ahead &amp; print that out and take it with you. Though, I don't believe you will find a single silicone in this line...


----------



## CassBH (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *selene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I believe that the idea of this line is that it is silicone and sulfate-free. It will say on the bottle of the Leave-On Conditioner that if you mix it with the hair gel, it creates a lightweight hair mousse. Also, the Leave-On Conditioner can be used as a skin lotion, so if you are into keeping it pared down, this is a perfect line to go with, really. 
If you look at the link I provided above: sweetpeacurli's silly little site, you will see a list of silicone ingredients. Maybe go ahead &amp; print that out and take it with you. Though, I don't believe you will find a single silicone in this line...

I am going to Trade Secret in about 20 min's....what list are your referring to, the list of conditioners that was posted?
Ooops...sorry! Just saw what you were referring to!


----------



## selene (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am going to Trade Secret in about 20 min's....what list are your referring to, the list of conditioners that was posted?
Ooops...sorry! Just saw what you were referring to!

Sweetpeacurli's Silly Little Site
No worries!





Just buy the smallest size available of the shampoo, conditioner and leave-on conditioner (if you want both), and hair gel (should you decide to try out the whole line).


----------



## CassBH (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *selene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sweetpeacurli's Silly Little Site
No worries!





Just buy the smallest size available of the shampoo, conditioner and leave-on conditioner (if you want both), and hair gel (should you decide to try out the whole line).

I'll let you know how it goes! Best to start now, since I just got rid of some nasty, 4 month old split ends yesterday at my trim. I will be starting fresh!
Thanks for the info


----------



## Mina (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW..thanks to all of your for great tips. I didn't know silicon is bad for hair. We do have a trade secret in our mall. I will check out. Thanks!

an to grow hair...I am taking vitamin Biotin 3000mg. I don't know if it's helping growing hair. it's sure helping loosing it.


----------



## CassBH (Feb 18, 2007)

Just so you all know, that list that was posted is not 100% accurate. I just got back from Trade Secret and a lot of the ABBA conditioners that were listed DID have dimethicone! The only one that didn't was the Nourishing Leave-On, so I bought that.

Just so you know!





Also, a lot of hairsprays seem to have some silicones, but I think that some of them are water-soluable, so that is ok.


----------



## roguewench (Feb 18, 2007)

My only secret to share would be WIGS! I had to purchase some wigs while my hair grew out.


----------



## justgreen444 (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OOOhh! If that's true, then I am off to trade secret today! What about a styling porduct from their line that is silicone free? Any idea?


Also, what type of oil do you put on the ends? Is this something you can do on damp hair before you blow dry?

I use mainly jojoba oil because it is the closest to our own natural sebum and absorbs much faster, both to hair and face. I always put it on damp hair. Sometimes if you apply it to dry hair, it will feel crunchy. If your hair is dry, mix a couple of drops of oil with a dab of cone free conditioner and mist a bit of water on your hands and apply it that way.

OK, so we know about good conditioners now. What about a good, non-damaging shampoo?

I am partial to the less harsh sulfated shampoos and I dilute them. I alternate between Aveda Rosemary mint/Nature's Gate Original Herbal/Elucence Moisture Benefit and Nexxus Botanical .
If you'll apply some cone free conditioner (the less expensive VO5 stuff works great for this) to your wet hair ends and length before shampooing, then just shampoo the scalp, when you rinse the shampoo will glide over the conditioner and do less damage. Remember , your ends are the oldest part of the hair shaft and must be pampered. If you protect them, you'll find that in the process you are treating the rest of your hair better too.

This pic was taken yesterday. I use the above shampoos and the conditoners I use are:

Sebastian Volume/Nature's Gate Original Herbal/Aveda/Elucence Moisture Balance.

ETA: I forgot to mention, I get my roots highlighted every two months. I just had them done last Thursday. I'm proof you can have highlights AND healthy hair.


----------



## Cynthaz (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm into year 2 of growing out a short (i.e. 2cm) crop. My hair is still not the same length (but I WILL get there).

My advice to you is:

1) Be strong at the hairdresser. Only get the bottom layer trimmed (unless there is damage higher up).

2) If you want to get it all cut off talk to a supportive person who will talk you out of it.

3) Shampoo the roots only and condition the ends only.

4) Don't blow dry, perm or colour your hair. It needs to be ultra healthy or you will get breakage.

You'll get there


----------



## justgreen444 (Feb 19, 2007)

Apply the two week wait rule. That is to wait two weeks before doing anything to your hair. Usually you will talk yourself out of it.




I do.


----------



## CassBH (Feb 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *justgreen444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am partial to the less harsh sulfated shampoos and I dilute them. I alternate between Aveda Rosemary mint/Nature's Gate Original Herbal/Elucence Moisture Benefit and Nexxus Botanical .
If you'll apply some cone free conditioner (the less expensive VO5 stuff works great for this) to your wet hair ends and length before shampooing, then just shampoo the scalp, when you rinse the shampoo will glide over the conditioner and do less damage. Remember , your ends are the oldest part of the hair shaft and must be pampered. If you protect them, you'll find that in the process you are treating the rest of your hair better too.

Beautiful hair!!! You have inspired me to go silicone free and see what happens!


----------



## jeweliette (Feb 21, 2007)

I started growing my hair out and when I fixed it right it looked good,then I had a thought. I'm getting it cut just a little,I couldn't wait,I went to just anyone(not recommened)lets just say it was a disaster,now I regret ever wanting to cut it. Don't listen to your thoughts,grow it out,it will be hard but it will happen.


----------



## x3ap (Feb 24, 2007)

you just have to drink lots of water and get your hair trimmed once in a while. there isn't any easy fast way to grow hair


----------



## selene (Feb 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *justgreen444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dimethicone is silicone, and it's one of the worst ones. Cone products are real good at disguising damage and making your hair look better. Once I got the silicone off my hair 18 months ago, I had two inches of damage. I had them trimmed off. My hair has grown 7 inches since then with very very minor split ends. I've only had 2 micro trims in 18 months (1/3" cut off). If you really want to learn alot about how to take care of your hair and pamper it (and it isn't expensive to do so, in fact you'll save money), you should check this out. My user name is the same there and you will be very welcome there.



I went ahead and registered (username is selene).


----------



## monniej (Feb 26, 2007)

wow! great info! i just found out the my beloved conditioner, which i use just about everyday, has dimethicone! i got rid of my silicone styling gel and find out i'm still using cones! thanks for the info. very extensive list, too!


----------



## aisha087 (Mar 10, 2007)

the less products you use the better, keep it simple and trim often.


----------



## CassBH (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aisha087* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the less products you use the better, keep it simple and trim often. Ah, easier said than done! Like me and all my friends say, I am a product whore! Love my beauty products!!!!!! Can't help myself


----------

